# Does my horse find me annoying?



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

I also wanted to punch my horse in the face after falling , but i didnt cos im learning to accept that hes just being himself, i still gave him some candy after the ride ended. Can i bribe him to like me?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have often had that feeling, right after falling, of being so angry that I want to punch someone. Fear for our lives , as soon as it passes, brings Anger in its wake. 



Your description was really good of how he might have decided to 'leap' into a canter and you weren't expecting it, so you rolled off. Do you remember if you came off rolling backward, or rolling forward, down his shoulder? Not that it really matters.


It sounds like you are learning on a horse with pretty big, uneven movement styles. What kind of horse is this? how big?


Really, if there is no other easier horse, your only recourse is to become stronger. Stronger in your core and legs, and stronger in your focus. A lot of falls happen when the rider is focused somewhere else. You can work on really getting your mind into each transition that you are asking. Visualize what you want him to do, and really think of yourself as the driver, with your eyes, your legs, your core. I can't explain what that means exactly, but it's kind of like you go there (to a trot) in your mind first, and the hrose sort of follows you.


But if you just put a leg on him, and you are more of just 'I don't know what he's going to do, I'm just hanging on for dear life', then you become a totally helpless passenger.


When you put your leg on to ask for trot, think , "We WILL trot now!". "We WILL walk now", . . etc. Clear mind makes a huge difference.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Sounds like your horse is confused by your aids if your instructor can ride him fine.

Two observations: 

(1) Telling him to go forward while "clutching the reins" is asking for a buck, because telling him to move while taking "forward" away only leaves one direction: up.

(2) Last summer, I rode a horse that didn't yet know the difference between "side pass" and "canter". It's important to not punish the horse for being confused: bring him back with a little half halt, then ask again for the side pass. Maybe your trot command wasn't clear and when you only got louder instead of clearer, he took off. All he's trying to do is find the right answer for getting out of pressure - you didn't guide him towards the right answer.

Yes, your horse will be annoyed with you if riding with you feels like a never ending series of corrections and punishment.

Yes, you can easily bribe your horse to like you. Every time you fall off, give him a cookie. He'll catch on in no time and will look forward to your next lesson!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

First of all, man, I really wish we could bribe horses to like us. It would make everything so much easier! I do think you can make a horse happy to see you when it knows you're going to give it treats. I think that's why the lesson pony I often ride just comes up to me in the field and will even chase off other horses, even though I'm probably a terrible rider -- she knows I am likely to give her cookies.

WRT what happened, when you say your instructor was ahead of you, do you mean you guys were riding together? Or just that she was on the ground and not looking?

I don't think the horse is annoyed at you, but maybe it's anxious and once you ask for the trot it just wants to move? Actually, this used to happen to me all the time (not the bucking, but getting a canter when I asked for a trot). In my case, the problem was that I didn't have enough contact when I asked for more speed, and for some reason in some horses that seems to make them think you want a canter rather than a trot.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You can't even bribe humans to like you. It's not going to work with a horse either. 

It sounds like a combination of a weak seat, confusing commands, and a horse who may or may not be playing you. I wouldn't bother trying to decide what his emotion is toward you, and work on getting what you ask for when you ask for it. Many novices (and some people who should know better) make the mistake of attributing human thoughts to a horse. Horses have emotions all right, the same ones that we have. But even if he was annoyed in that moment, it would have been at something you were doing, not at you as an individual.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> I have often had that feeling, right after falling, of being so angry that I want to punch someone. Fear for our lives , as soon as it passes, brings Anger in its wake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I rolled forward. I fell over from his right side. And landed on my head.( Thank you Helmet! ) 
I think another problem is that often when I get frustrated when he doesn't move , that when he finally starts to listen to me, I am caught up on doing exactly the right things. Like I tend to look down to check if I'm posting the correct diagnol, also trying to pressure him with my inside leg, to try to make him go outside a bit. Add to that unconsciously grasping the reins. So its a LOT! 
Its not a very big horse. Ill find out and tell you tomorrow what horse he is. I don't know exactly. 
And yeah I'm trying to get stronger. It just comes so frustratingly slow. I guess that's part of the deal.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> .
> 
> WRT what happened, when you say your instructor was ahead of you, do you mean you guys were riding together? Or just that she was on the ground and not looking?
> 
> I don't think the horse is annoyed at you, but maybe it's anxious and once you ask for the trot it just wants to move? Actually, this used to happen to me all the time (not the bucking, but getting a canter when I asked for a trot). In my case, the problem was that I didn't have enough contact when I asked for more speed, and for some reason in some horses that seems to make them think you want a canter rather than a trot.


My instructor was riding beside me, just a little ahead in that moment. Sometimes my horse won't ride alone, so my instructor rides at a little distance beside me to get us going. 
When you say you didn't have contact, do you mean with your leg? 
I think for trot now I'm going to keep my reins loser, and remind myself a thousand times, to not go forward to begin posting. 
It's strange you know, when we're doing canter, sometimes he won't pick the canter, just a fast trot. But other times , he'll just canter at the slightest hint. 
So saying I'm confused as he is , is an understatement.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

Avna said:


> You can't even bribe humans to like you.


 You're kidding right? 
I bribe humans to like me all the time. And it works! 
But apparently horses are smarter 😉 .


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Volvo said:


> You're kidding right?
> I bribe humans to like me all the time. And it works!
> But apparently horses are smarter 😉 .


Lol, you can bride people to pretend to like you, but real feelings of "liking" aren't there


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

mmshiro said:


> Two observations:
> 
> (1) Telling him to go forward while "clutching the reins" is asking for a buck, because telling him to move while taking "forward" away only leaves one direction: up.


 when I look at my instructor he has shorter reins than I have all the time. And the necks of our horses have similar length. But yeah , he doesn't clutch them ofcourse. I need to really work on that. And now I feel I've set myself back by another two weeks.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Volvo said:
> 
> 
> > You're kidding right?
> ...


C'mon! Don't shatter my fragile world! I thought they 'really' liked me. 😄


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

Also can you give me some suggestions about how to post a fast and big trot? I feel like I'm about to fall out. My horses trot is naturally big, if I make him trot shorter he walks in a bit.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Volvo said:


> when I look at my instructor he has shorter reins than I have all the time. And the necks of our horses have similar length. But yeah , he doesn't clutch them ofcourse. I need to really work on that. And now I feel I've set myself back by another two weeks.


That's what I was trying to get at with the contact question -- shorter reins. I meant contact with his mouth. My reins have always been too loose (I'm working on it), and in my limited experience when a horse goes from a walk to a trot they tend to lift their head up more, which makes the reins even looser. I try to always remind myself before I start trotting, that I need to gather up the reins more (make them shorter).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it's interesting that your instructor rides next to you. I've not seen that kind of teaching much, but I'm not saying it's bad. I think it's a great idea.


But, with all that you are describing of yourself, I'm amazed that your instructor is having you canter at all. I think your seat is simply too weak to be cantering yet. I would have you doing a whole lot of trotting, and changing directions and speeds etc, before having you canter on.


This instructor is a 'real' instructor, or just someone who has a bit more riding experience than you do?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Volvo said:


> C'mon! Don't shatter my fragile world! I thought they 'really' liked me. 😄


Oh I'm sure they do, just not on account of your bribing. XD But then, what even is bribing? Bribing could just be interpreted as giving something positive in return for an action on the bribe-ee's part, so I guess if what you use to bribe is kindness, and the natural action in return is feelings of liking and friendship, then perhaps it is possible :Angel: In that case all of us subconsciously bribe people, I suppose.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Volvo said:


> when I look at my instructor he has shorter reins than I have all the time. And the necks of our horses have similar length. But yeah , he doesn't clutch them ofcourse. I need to really work on that. And now I feel I've set myself back by another two weeks.


It's the tension in the reins your need to observe, and also whether you follow or not (the horse is banging his mouth into the bit with each step), not the distance between hand and bit.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Volvo said:


> Also can you give me some suggestions about how to post a fast and big trot? I feel like I'm about to fall out. My horses trot is naturally big, if I make him trot shorter he walks in a bit.


Has your instructor taught you about half-halts? That can work here.

Also, I meant to add before, when I started riding I also worked with an instructor who was mounted. Ultimately I found I learned a lot more when I rode with someone who was on the ground. When the instructor is mounted, it seems like they spend a lot of time worrying about their own horse and less time watching you. If she had been on the ground, she would have been watching you and SHE could tell you why you fell. Just my two cents.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> That's what I was trying to get at with the contact question -- shorter reins. I meant contact with his mouth. My reins have always been too loose (I'm working on it), and in my limited experience when a horse goes from a walk to a trot they tend to lift their head up more, which makes the reins even looser. I try to always remind myself before I start trotting, that I need to gather up the reins more (make them shorter).


I think this was also one factor why I fell today, among other things, I was collecting my reins, in transition to the trot that turned into canter, and as soon as i let a bit loose to gather them, I clung to them again , cos he was beginning to canter. At the same time I was mentally making myself ready to rise on trot. I need to be better coordinated.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> I think it's interesting that your instructor rides next to you. I've not seen that kind of teaching much, but I'm not saying it's bad. I think it's a great idea.
> 
> 
> But, with all that you are describing of yourself, I'm amazed that your instructor is having you canter at all. I think your seat is simply too weak to be cantering yet. I would have you doing a whole lot of trotting, and changing directions and speeds etc, before having you canter on.
> ...


Haha lol.Yeah he is a real instructor, he doesn't ride with me all the time , only sometimes, when the horse is slow , or if we go to a bigger arena. We have one guy on the ground too, when he rides with me. 
No, I wasn't cantering today, actually haven't been since the last fall. 
I know it's hard to believe , but I was cantering well, just a few weeks ago. Before the buck. And he didn't force me, or anything , he said we could try to do it on lunging. And I did, and after a while, I was able to canter the arena. Of course my stirrups would fall out after a lap. But I wasn't bouncing on the seat. And I am actually quite comfortable In the canter. But it's the unpredictable lift offs that have scared me. And the feeling that I can't trust my horse. 
Also ever since the first fall, I don't know,my mind has been everywhere. But yeah to answer your question, these days I don't canter at all. We just trot and do some cavaletti work.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

If you try to stand straight up in the saddle do you have to lean forward to get your butt off the saddle? I do!! And it's because my core strength isn't what it should be. If that's the case, you might be leaning forward to anticipate posting the trot. Maybe try to sit the trot one beat then start posting? That way you aren't anticipating the "up" part of the post. 

I also tend to glance down to make sure I'm on the correct diagonal. It's a bad habit and puts you off balance. I've often wondered if riding with a neck brace on would help? I have ridden some horses where the correct diagonal feels right and the incorrect diagonal feels, well...incorrect...bumpier. Not every horse is like that though and the one you're riding now may feel exactly the same both ways. You're instructor should be telling you if you aren't on the correct diagonal. I can tell you not to think about it and just let your instructor tell you to switch, but me saying that and you being able to do it are two different things. Sometimes our mind is our own worst enemy. 

Is the horse you're riding well trained? It's very possible that when you're squeezing to ask for the trot that maybe your outside leg is a little farther back than you think and you are inadvertently giving him the cue to canter. I would think that could happen in a very sensitive well trained horse. Or maybe he just wants to move out into a canter and is using your squeeze to take advantage of the "go faster" request. 

One of the horses I took lessons on at one time was very large and had a lot of energy. For some odd reason when transitioning into the trot his first stride always felt like a canter stride. If you weren't ready it would definitely get you unbalanced and unseat you a little. For this reason beginners weren't put on him. When you are expecting the trot and getting the canter, you can definitely lose your balance. 

It may be you, it may be the horse, it's hard to know from this side. He may be confused by your cues or he may just be a jerk that's testing you. Keep trying, it does usually get better. Maybe not easier because once you learn one thing it's time to move on to something more difficult. But it does take time. Especially if you're like most people with a job and a life outside of horses and can't ride everyday. But the journey is so rewarding and amazing at times. Other times the journey just hurts...but we keep moving forward anyway. :falloff:


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> Volvo said:
> 
> 
> > Also can you give me some suggestions about how to post a fast and big trot? I feel like I'm about to fall out. My horses trot is naturally big, if I make him trot shorter he walks in a bit.
> ...


We do it both ways, he rides with me sometimes, and other times he is on the ground. So yeah , this time it was bad luck that in that moment he was a bit ahead of me. 
No I haven't been taught half halts yet. I tried to read about them, but didn't understand what exactly I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you do a good sitting trot yet? 

Once you have mastered how to sit to the trot then the rest is much easier. 

I never teach a rider to post until they can do a good sitting trot.


----------



## pennywise (Feb 1, 2016)

Two things... I mean, maybe the horse really is too much for you and you wont be able to learn on a horse like that. Your instructor is a better rider, so of course they can get on and do fine, but that's not necessarily to say that you should be able to get on and do the same thing--because if you could, then you wouldn't be learning from them, right? Well, maybe the horse needs a rider like your instructor who understands certain things better. But perhaps when your instructor is getting on, they're doing something that they believe you should be able to do--they're not exercising any special riding talents, they're doing the level of riding they think you aught to be at. You _could_ find that riding a different horse will solve these problems, or you'll still have the same problems. Maybe your instructor put a great deal of thought into which horse would suit you, and chose this one. Maybe they didn't. You can only really ask and see what they say. They might agree with you and try you on another, or they might tell you that you're making simple mistakes that you haven't caught onto yet.

Id be curious, though, because you said you asked for a trot and he leapt into a canter. Does you instructor not see this? You should be getting confirmation from them on whether or not you're asking correctly. If you're asking correctly, and the horse is choosing to go into a canter, that's not really on you. Horse do that sometimes but your instructor doesn't seem to have told you what to do when this happens, have they? Of course they know how to handle it but unless they go over it with you, you're supposed to teach yourself? Hm.

When I'm riding and the horse decides to go up a speed, I ask her to trot again, take her into a boring circle until she trots. Canter again--boring circle until she trots. You're being caught off guard when this happens, so maybe you can ask to work on sitting trot more? This helps with being more secure in your seat. If he jumps into a canter, you can at least stay on until you can correct him. So far if you fall every time this happens, he's not learning from you that he was supposed to do something else, or receive correction if he's just being naughty.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

Foxhunter said:


> Can you do a good sitting trot yet?
> 
> Once you have mastered how to sit to the trot then the rest is much easier.
> 
> I never teach a rider to post until they can do a good sitting trot.


I was learning a bit in Jan, but haven't been spending time on it this month. 
Not really. My stirrups tend to fall out when sit the trot. And I also can't keep my hands still in sitting trot.any suggestions?


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

pennywise said:


> Two things... I mean, maybe the horse really is too much for you and you wont be able to learn on a horse like that. Your instructor is a better rider, so of course they can get on and do fine, but that's not necessarily to say that you should be able to get on and do the same thing--because if you could, then you wouldn't be learning from them, right? Well, maybe the horse needs a rider like your instructor who understands certain things better. But perhaps when your instructor is getting on, they're doing something that they believe you should be able to do--they're not exercising any special riding talents, they're doing the level of riding they think you aught to be at. You _could_ find that riding a different horse will solve these problems, or you'll still have the same problems. Maybe your instructor put a great deal of thought into which horse would suit you, and chose this one. Maybe they didn't. You can only really ask and see what they say. They might agree with you and try you on another, or they might tell you that you're making simple mistakes that you haven't caught onto yet.
> 
> Id be curious, though, because you said you asked for a trot and he leapt into a canter. Does you instructor not see this? You should be getting confirmation from them on whether or not you're asking correctly. If you're asking correctly, and the horse is choosing to go into a canter, that's not really on you. Horse do that sometimes but your instructor doesn't seem to have told you what to do when this happens, have they? Of course they know how to handle it but unless they go over it with you, you're supposed to teach yourself? Hm.
> 
> When I'm riding and the horse decides to go up a speed, I ask her to trot again, take her into a boring circle until she trots. Canter again--boring circle until she trots. You're being caught off guard when this happens, so maybe you can ask to work on sitting trot more? This helps with being more secure in your seat. If he jumps into a canter, you can at least stay on until you can correct him. So far if you fall every time this happens, he's not learning from you that he was supposed to do something else, or receive correction if he's just being naughty.


The horse is , the word I can come closest to describe him is moody. Cos when he has good days, or when I have good days things go smoothly. 
But other days I don't know if it's my state of mind, or if it's the horse , he acts like he doesn't want to be there. 
I had the option of one more horse, it was my sister's, but he is more quicker and quite sensitive to cues. I don't feel confident about riding him . There was one horse before that, that I really liked, he didn't do any funny stuff, and always listened. But another rider has him for some local competitions, so right now this horse is my best option. 
The trouble is I haven't yet learnt when he is likely to act on his own, and pick canter instead of trotting. I feel that he likes to go quick, and doesn't like the shorter trot work I've been giving him. His movement is big, and he likes to canter , or fast trot. 
I think what I'll do is go back to practicing sitting the trot. Like you and others said, at least I'll be in the seat if he tries to canter.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

Kriva said:


> If you try to stand straight up in the saddle do you have to lean forward to get your butt off the saddle? I do!! And it's because my core strength isn't what it should be. If that's the case, you might be leaning forward to anticipate posting the trot. Maybe try to sit the trot one beat then start posting? That way you aren't anticipating the "up" part of the post.
> 
> I also tend to glance down to make sure I'm on the correct diagonal. It's a bad habit and puts you off balance. I've often wondered if riding with a neck brace on would help? I have ridden some horses where the correct diagonal feels right and the incorrect diagonal feels, well...incorrect...bumpier. Not every horse is like that though and the one you're riding now may feel exactly the same both ways. You're instructor should be telling you if you aren't on the correct diagonal. I can tell you not to think about it and just let your instructor tell you to switch, but me saying that and you being able to do it are two different things. Sometimes our mind is our own worst enemy.
> 
> ...


Yeah ever since I learnt about the diagnols I just keep checking them. I have to train myself to not look and not care for a while. I can't afford to look down when I start the trot. 
Anyways, I've decided I'm going to focus more on sitting the trot for the coming weeks. And then worry about anything else. 
(Need to stop bouncing)


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

You mention hands/reins and losing your stirrups quite a lot in all your posts. That makes me think you are riding in a curled up defensive posture (leaning slightly forward, knees drawn up and tightly clenching, white knuckled grip on tight reins, a very stiff back, and your heels slightly up and back.)
This puts your body so far off that even a stumble from the horse will catapult you right off.

Have you had multiple lessons bareback or without stirrups? That's where I would start. The defensive posture is like trying to balance an egg on the back of a horse. You need to be more like a noodle, draping yourself over and around the horse. Tall elastic torso, long fluid legs, hands that are quietly connected to the horses' mouth as if by a piece of yarn. The reins aren't an emergency handle, and as you've found out, they can't really control a horse if he wants to buck or leap into a canter.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Let me say first that I didn’t read all of the responses.

I feel sorry for people who learn to ride older. You are now smart enough to analyze your own riding, and to want a specific and precise reaction.

I think that you have to just work with time. A lot of that stuff will level itself out as time goes on.

I remember when I was really little, five or so, that I had a mare called Darcell. She would lower her head down for me to bridle her, I would climb a fence to bail on bareback (sometimes falling then), and take off loping around a pivot. I usually fell off halfway, walked the mile home to the fence and bailed back on trying again. Looking back I can see why I wasn’t scolded about loping the mare too much since I always led half the ride. Lol

There weren’t a lot of rules. We went to work and had jobs to do, and we figured out how to do them. The rules were about the work and not the horse. I am a little more uptight with my girls, so I had them on more broke older horses and watched more carefully. However, they still figured out how to get the jobs done eventually. Now they ride younger horses. It wasn’t until after they learned to ride that we worked on horsemanship and precision.

I guess I tell you all of this to let you know that in my experience, you have to learn to ride. Certain things become intuitive. Keep working, brush off the falls, and eventually everything will click. It probably clicks faster in that lesson type setting with an older person, but I just don’t really think the concept must be too different. Time and practice...


----------



## MyChestnutMare (Aug 20, 2018)

he may be getting confused. When asking for a canter, the outside leg should come slightly back. Just make sure the when you are asking for trot that your leg doesn't go back to make him think you are asking for canter. Other than that, it's hard to tell without seeing the horse in person!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The problem seems to instinct. Our instinct is to go LOW when we lose our balance. Low=closer to the ground=less damage when you hit it. 
The problem is....our BALANCE is UP. Not down. So we need to train our brain against our instinct, to allow us to RAISE our body when we feel like we are falling. If I were your trainer, I would pull you off the cavalletti, and work on w/t/c canter transitions, reminding you that UP is your balance point. Sometimes, it almost feels like falling over backwards, it is SO against our instinct.

Good Luck!! You can do it!,


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I know your instructor must have some kind of plan to teach you, but it may be that you need to learn basic things very well before advancing. Sometimes people tend to rush before they are really well grounded in the steps that should come first. At least for me, I did all walk trot for over a year before I gained enough strength, confidence and skill to try the canter (and I had cantered and even showed years ago). There is so much that can be done at the trot including learning to lengthen and shorten stride, bending, sitting, posting and so many more. Would you feel more confident about going into the canter if you felt stable and comfortable at all speeds in the walk and trot? Maybe you could discuss with your instructor other ways for you to progress, one size does not fit all and especially if these are private lessons they should be tailored to your learning curve.

I recall when I was practicing Tae Kwon Do, my instructor telling me that others could learn a move after 10 tries whereas myself had to practice it 100. Some people need more repetition before going on to the next thing.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

It's been bad weather for a while. And I haven't been able to ride after the last fall. It makes me anxious these long gaps. How do you train during gaps? I've been working on strengthening my glutes cos they're the weak I feel. 

Just want to get back up and not feel so anxious all the time.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

So they changed my horse today. The one who had been given for a local competition is back. This horse is sensitive and fast but he doesn't pull my reins, nor does he try to go wherever the hell he wants. And it was SUCH A RELIEF cos I could concentrate on riding and didnt spend half my time fighting the horse. 
My position improved today, my instructor said. Although I was Still riding a bit defensively, still, if I can ride this horse I might gain my confidence. 
Also this horse is a bit shorter so my legs kind of wrap around better than they did on the other one.


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Volvo said:


> So this happened today... My instructor was making me do trot walk transitions and we were practising a bit on the cavalettis . My horse was acting kinda moody, not picking the trot on leg aids alone, had to coax him with my voice commands too... When i was asking for a tot, he suddenly took off to canter and i dont know what happened , i landed in the dirt. This is my second fall in a matter of three weeks. I was still recovering mentally form the last one , when today falling again i was like' Not again!'. This time i didnt hurt anything, the last fall was hard, cos it was a buck , and i fell on grass, but this time i fell in the dirt.
> My instructor was slightly ahead of me so he didnt exactly see what happened. But it was a bit similar to the last fall, in that last time too, my horse lifted off as if going to canter and then bucking. But this time , he lifted his shoulders for canter, when i was focused on getting him to trot, i wasnt fast enough to see it coming, and i think i was almost about to get ready to post the trot, when he made that jerky lift off kind of movement. And of course i had the reins tightly in my hands which i didnt let go till the last. Before i knew it i was sitting in the dirt. If i was sitting back i wouldnt have fallen off, i guess, but im not ready yet, for unpredictable transitions. The more i fall , the more my body refuses to sit back in the saddle.
> 
> I made another post just yesterday , how i was starting to relax the reins, just yesterday, and then today this happened.
> ...



Yes they do, at Feeding time if I am late or not fast enough, when catching them to ride, riding them the first 30 minutes and during fly season spraying them.
All the other times I might have peppermint so they are less annoyed.


----------



## NCRider (Sep 8, 2011)

Volvo said:


> We do it both ways, he rides with me sometimes, and other times he is on the ground. So yeah , this time it was bad luck that in that moment he was a bit ahead of me.
> No I haven't been taught half halts yet. I tried to read about them, but didn't understand what exactly I'm supposed to do.


Is it possible that since your instructor got ahead of you, your own horse thought it was being left behind and lunged forward into the canter? Just a thought. Personally, I'm not crazy about the idea of teaching a rider of novice ability while on the back of another horse. The instructor needs to be on the ground where he or she can watch you every second and potentially head off trouble. If your horse is reluctant to move forward at times, the instructor can carry a lunge whip to encourage him a little. Not hit him with it or make him jump, but just drag it on the ground near his hind quarters. Most horses will get the message.

I haven't finished reading this whole thread yet, but so far, at least, I seem to be the only one who's of the opinion that the horse you're riding is not a suitable lesson horse for a novice. He doesn't appear to have either the temperament or training for a rider of your level. And if your instructor has not taught you the important of half halts when your horse is moving too fast, then I question that, too.


----------



## NCRider (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, no idea why this posted twice!



Volvo said:


> We do it both ways, he rides with me sometimes, and other times he is on the ground. So yeah , this time it was bad luck that in that moment he was a bit ahead of me.
> No I haven't been taught half halts yet. I tried to read about them, but didn't understand what exactly I'm supposed to do.


Is it possible that since your instructor got ahead of you, your own horse thought it was being left behind and lunged forward into the canter? Just a thought. Personally, I'm not crazy about the idea of teaching a rider of novice ability while on the back of another horse. The instructor needs to be on the ground where he or she can watch you every second and potentially head off trouble. If your horse is reluctant to move forward at times, the instructor can carry a lunge whip to encourage him a little. Not hit him with it or make him jump, but just drag it on the ground near his hind quarters. Most horses will get the message.

I haven't finished reading this whole thread yet, but so far, at least, I seem to be the only one who's of the opinion that the horse you're riding is not a suitable lesson horse for a novice. He doesn't appear to have either the temperament or training for a rider of your level. And if your instructor has not taught you the importance of half halts when your horse is moving too fast, then I question that, too.


----------



## NCRider (Sep 8, 2011)

Volvo said:


> I was learning a bit in Jan, but haven't been spending time on it this month.
> Not really. My stirrups tend to fall out when sit the trot. And I also can't keep my hands still in sitting trot.any suggestions?


You need sitting trot work on the lunge line (no reins) until your seat is secure and your legs are steady. After that you can work on keeping your hands steady. One little trick a former instructor taught me in those early days was to allow my knuckles to touch the pommel of the saddle or the horse's withers as a reminder to keep them as still as possible. It helped.


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

@NCRider 
Yeah that horse was the only one available at the time. And I rode him without incident or problem for a few weeks so we didn't know he was going to be troublesome. But anyways, they gave me another horse now, he had been given to someone for a while. 
Yeah now that you say it, it's possible he wanted to get ahead.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think that's good you ended up changing to a different horse. I'm sure once you get your confidence back & get more experience, riding the other one will be easier.

Your instructor may have put you on a horse you weren't necessarily 'ready' for. You don't want to have to keep fighting the horse each time you ride. I hope the new one will boost your confidence.


----------

